# German Blue Ram Acclimation



## arp123 (Sep 28, 2012)

I bought another German blue ram from the lfs yesterday and drip acclimated it for an hour. The german blue ram was wild caught, it was colorful at the lfs but in my tank it is quite dull. I put the other GBR which was bullying the new one in a specimen container. He's eaten a bit. How long will it take for it to color up? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

What size is the tank? It's possible you may have aquired another male GBR. It's best to get a male and female. I don't drip acclimate mine. I simply put the bag in the tank for 1/2 hour or so then net him out of the bag and into the tank.


----------

